# At-home Highlighting Kits



## Californian (Feb 26, 2004)

*I am thinking of saving about $100 by using one of the do-it-yourself highlighting kits such as this: **http://www.lorealparis.ca/en/haircolor/index_strands.asp* *Have you (or anyone that you know) had luck with a particular drugstore highlighting kit? Opinions? I'm all ears. * *Thank you. * *Signed,* *Broke in California * *&lt;img src="http://www.bostonblueyes.com/smilies/money.gif"&gt; *


----------



## maiho (Feb 26, 2004)

In my opinion i would rather pay someone professional to get it done. First of all, i think u will be getting a much better quality job, less likely that it will get F*** up. You are saving some money, but it might not turn out the way u want, and u might have to re do it, and risk ruining your hair and waste more money, and the color wont last as long.

I used to color and highlight my hair at home with at home kits and i had my friends do it, and i burned my hair pretty bad. Not from one incidnet, but from messing up and keep on re doing it or the colors dont last as long or it turns out orangey or too light or sometimes it doesnt turn out at all, and i have to keep on re dying. Ever since i got my hair professionally taken care of, its been a lot better. I only get it done 3 times a year, and it's in better condition than ever.

When it comes to having good hair, sometimes saving a few bucks isn't worth it

Originally Posted by *Californian* *I am thinking of saving about $100 by using one of the ** do-it-yourself highlighting kits such as this:*



*http://www.lorealparis.ca/en/haircolor/index_strands.asp*
*Have you (or anyone that you know) had luck with a particular drugstore highlighting kit? Opinions? I'm all ears. *

*Thank you. *

*Signed,*

*Broke in California *

*




*


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 26, 2004)

I've had very good luck with the L'Oreal Colour Experte kit. You do the base color first and then the highlights. My hairdresser didn't believe that I had done the color myself because in her opion it looked like it was professionally done. I was going to have her do my color but she told me that there is no need to if I can get a result like this just by doing it myself. She said that so many people are willing to pay hundreds to get a color similar to mine. I think it helps that I'm naturally fairly blonde and I used the lightest color. I wasn't trying to change my color too much. The colors in these type of kits aren't usually strong enough to get the color right. I tried one of the darker color kits because I thought it would be fun for a change and it looked bad but because it comes with the highlighting kit also I was able to fix the color by putting the highlights which corrected the color nicely because the stuff is a lot stronger than the regular hair color. Check out http://www.lorealparis.ca/en/haircol...erte/index.asp I agree with Maiho though that having it done professionally is the best way to do it because you know it will be right.


----------



## GR8FISCH (Feb 28, 2004)

I used the colour experte kit in praline &amp; twice it came out nothing like the color on the box. The web site is clear on colours. perhaps it's because i've colored my hair pretty regularly, 5 to 8 weeks apart for years &amp; it turned red on me. otherwise, it did work. generally i use feria colours from sally's beauty supply, usually 3, sometimes 4, in varying degrees of red/auburn/mahogany/copper blonde. 20% to deposit color, 30% to lift. Use protein filler prior to color to fill in the porous areas for an even color deposit. do the perimeter first with developer, wait 2 minutes, then repeat the perimeter with color at the roots. then in different plastic bottles, with different toothbrushes &amp; highlighter brushes, I alternate lines of each color using a different brush for each color on the roots for regrowth. I wait 25 - 30 minutes, then bring the color to the ends for another 10 minutes. Rinse out with cool water, condition for 3-4 minutes (I use biolage balm) &amp; re-rinse with cool to cold water, then infusium 23 spray for color-treated hair. if i'm going for low lights, i use auburn brown &amp; a toothbrush from roots to ends a week or week &amp; 1/2 later, if high lighting, I use lightest coppery blonde in the front where the sun would hit. I do use the toothbrush on my eyebrows being careful it doesn't drip. I always wear gloves to keep my solar nails from staining. i have very fine, wavy hair &amp; it's pixie short in back, slightly longer in a bob shape on the sides, with razored bangs. I spent a small fortune one time to have someone do it very well &amp; it lasted, though it wasn't as blonde as i expected it to be. i really enjoy doing color &amp; have success with other people as well. using this 'recipe' i learned from many questions asked of colorists &amp; stylists over the years. i go lighter in the summer &amp; have more color in my skin &amp; darker in the winter, adjusting my mineral foundation slightly as well. the hard water does lighten it up faster than i'd like though every other shampoo i use the colored protein filler as my conditioner instead of the balm. a hair pick has been a staple for faster drying &amp; volume. sally's has a good array of root lift &amp; color hair maintenance products, i use the ion products &amp; the speed dry spray that doesn't weigh my hair down. when i have the time &amp; do highlights, i use a cap &amp; hook, the lightest blonde color &amp; developer, wait 25 minutes &amp; with what color is left in the bottle, add a little curl and lock shampoo &amp; mix it up as a color cocktail that i leave in for another 15 minutes, then cool rinse out, protein filler plus conditioner &amp; air dry. works for me.


----------

